# Fitting 240 3pin Socket In Adria Twin?



## Easyriders

Hope someone can help here. We have a 2005 Adria Twin. It has no 12v sockets, apart from on the dash, and these only work when the engine is running. It has one 240 mains 3 pin socket, but this is in a really useless place - under the sink, the other side of the van from the seating area. 

We'd just like to be able to watch tv or charge the laptop when on hookup, without tripping over wires. We'd really like to fit another mains 3 pin socket, but our handbook doesn't show a wiring diagram for mains. Has anyone fitted such a socket? What route should the new wire take? Or would we be better to fit 12v sockets, and use an inverter? We know Dave Newell in Telford could do this, but he doesn't do mains sockets.

Any help or advice appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## richardjames

If you do it yourself make sure that you use 6mm flexible 3 core 
You can spur off the other mains socket


----------



## Techno100

1.5mm 3 core is sufficient as it is protected by a 10 amp breaker. 6mm will take at least 45amps. You would also struggle to get 2 6mm conductors into the terminals but you'll find the existing wiring to be 1.5 too
However you run it the main consideration is mechanical protection of the cable from storage items knock bumps etc, if through lockers use mini trunking if behind drawers or across top of cupboards it will be fine on its own if clipped.


----------



## richardjames

Techno100 said:


> 1.5mm 3 core is sufficient as it is protected by a 10 amp breaker. 6mm will take at least 45amps. You would also struggle to get 2 6mm conductors into the terminals but you'll find the existing wiring to be 1.5 too
> However you run it the main consideration is mechanical protection of the cable from storage items knock bumps etc, if through lockers use mini trunking if behind drawers or across top of cupboards it will be fine on its own if clipped.


Thanks for your input but the real point I wanted to make was the use of flexible cabling


----------



## iceman1956

A lot of the smaller size TV's use 12v DC as the power source, and have a transformer/converter sat between the mains plug and TV. So if you have one of these why make up one to fit direct from your 12v socket, Maplins have a great selection . This wont resolve the laptop charger problem but you can also get a 12v laptop charger from most places like Maplins, Amazon, Ebay and PC World.


Hope this helps.

Phil L


----------



## Techno100

richardjames said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5mm 3 core is sufficient as it is protected by a 10 amp breaker. 6mm will take at least 45amps. You would also struggle to get 2 6mm conductors into the terminals but you'll find the existing wiring to be 1.5 too
> However you run it the main consideration is mechanical protection of the cable from storage items knock bumps etc, if through lockers use mini trunking if behind drawers or across top of cupboards it will be fine on its own if clipped.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input but the real point I wanted to make was the use of flexible cabling
Click to expand...

Yes all AC mains wiring within vans you will find is flex and 6mm flex would be VERY expensive as well as inappropriate.

Your mains hook up lead that feeds everything is only 2.5mm


----------



## Easyriders

Thanks to all who replied, but I'm not much the wiser! We could do the wiring ourselves, but the problem is the route the wiring should take. There are three places we might be able to access the mains:

1. Where the mains goes into the elektroblock, i.e. at the foot of the fixed bed. Between the elektroblock and the seating area is the bathroom. I'm not sure it's a good idea drilling holes in the bathroom walls to get a wire through, and if we went around the bathroom we would have to go over the top of the sliding door and secure the wire to the ceiling. I'm not sure what the ceiling is made of!

2. From the existing socket. However, this is under the sink, opposite the bathroom door. I don't see how we can put a wire under the floor, I can't drill a hole in the sink, and even if I did, I run into the same problem as above - securing a wire to the ceiling and getting it past the bathroom door!

3. The fridge runs on mains or gas, or 12v when the engine is running. So there must be wiring to the fridge, but I don't know how to access it. The fridge sits behind the front passenger seat, again opposite the seating area, but there are two underfloor compartments between the fridge and the seating area, so we could perhaps run a wire under the floor? In fact, the wiring TO the fridge at the moment must run under the floor, because the big sliding door is between the fridge and the sink. Which is why a wiring diagram would be so useful...!

Even putting in a 12v socket by the table won't be easy, as we still have to get from the elektroblock via the bathroom. Dave Newell scratched his head and looked a bit nonplussed when we asked about it (but he did say he'd give it a go)!

So if there are any Adria Twin owners out there who have managed to put either a 3 pin socket or a 12v socket into their living area, I'd love to hear from them! Thanks all for trying, anyway.


----------



## richardjames

You could take it from the mains box depending, of course, where that is 8O


----------



## raynipper

Judging by the questions and some of the answers, I would suggest you at least get some professional guidance for this.

Not wishing to run you into great expense but 240v. is dangerous stuff.

Ray.


----------

